# Heroics around Hommlet [OOC]



## Thels (Sep 28, 2003)

In Character Thread.

Rogues Gallery Thread.

I'm planning on running a game through RttToEE. However, that's supposed to start at 4th level, while the players start at 1st, so the players'll be going through some sidequests before starting the actual adventure.

Rules from 3.5 PHB, DMG, MM only (oh, and no Red Wizards). If you don't have the books, the SRD can help you, or I'll try and spot changes since 3.0. No houserules, going by the book for this one. PHB races only, no psionics.

HP: Max at 1st, half after that. Round down at even, up at odd levels.
Stats: 32 point buy system.
Gold: See PHB, assume you rolled max.
Age/Height/Weight: Pick any value that you can possibly roll according to the PHB. Keep in mind that Weight depends on Height.
Alignment: May not be evil.
Deities: Any PHB deities.

Current players:
Majin - Damien Strikeheart - Human Fighter
Wilphe - Astatia - Elven Druid
Manzanita - Raven - Elven Bard
Seonaid - Toriah - Half-Elven Rogue

Missing players:
WhatKu - Col Whitehill - Gnome Fighter
Mackenson - Geryn Rhia - Human Cleric
MattDroz - Gideon Ravenheart - Halfling Rogue


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 28, 2003)

Always wanted to play RttToEE. May I?


----------



## Thels (Sep 28, 2003)

That's 1, 5 to go.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 28, 2003)

Col Whitehill
Gnome Fighter 1
AL: CG
Deity: Garl Glittergold
Stats: 
STR: 12 [+1]
DEX: 16 [+3]
CON: 12 [+1]
INT: 14 [+2]
WIS: 12 [+1]
CHA: 12 [+1] 

AC 17 [10 base, 3 AC, 3 DEX, 1 Size]
Saves: 3 Fort, 3 Ref, 1 Will
Bab: +1 

Race Abilites
+4 To hide [small size] 
+2 To Listen 
May use Speak With Animals, Prestidigion, Ghost Sound, and Dancing Lights 1/day each
+1 To attacks vs kobolds
+4 Dodge Bonus vs Giants 

Languages
Common, Gnome, Orc, Draconic


Feats: EWP [Heavy Repeating Crossbow], Rapid Reload [Heavy Repeating Crossbow] 

AC Penalty -1, Included in all skills
Skills: Climb +4 [4 ranks]
Jump +4 [4 ranks] 
Intimidate +5 [4 ranks] 
Craft (Weaponsmithing) +6 [4 ranks] 
Spot +1
Listen +3
Hide +6 
Move Silently +2

Equipment
Heavy Repeating Crossbow ---- 6 LB
Greataxe ----- 6 LB
Dagger --- 1/2 lb
30 Bolts ---- 3 LB 
Studded Leather Armor --- 10 lb
2 Sun Rods --- 2 lb
2 Days of Trail Rations --- 2 lb
Backpack ---- 1/2 lb
Waterskin ---- 1 lb 
Artisans Kit [Weaponsmithing] --- not carried
30.5 LB Carried
32.25 Light Load Carry Max 
20 GP Left 


Attacks:
Greataxe +3 to attack, 1d10+1 dmg, x3 Critical
Heavy Repeating Crossbow - 1d8 dmg, 19-20/x2 critical, 120ft range, 5 shot clip, move action to reload
Dagger--- +3 to melle/+5 ranged, 1d3+1 dmg, 19-20/x2 critical, 10 ft range 

Height: 3'8"
Weight: 48 lb

Apperance: Standing at the towering height of 3'8" [at least for a gnome], Col always seems to be lost in thought, or talking. His blonde reaches just above his shoulders, and he is clean shaven. His armor is dyed blackish blue, and his arrows are fletched green, with a mahogny wood. The homemade crossbow he carries with him is made from the same wood, and he absently examines it, looking on how to improve it next time. His greataxes handle is made from more of the wood as his crossbow and bolts, and is slung across his back. A dagger is hidden up his right sleeve. 

Personality: When not fighting, thinking of jokes and riddles, or desgining and making new weapons, Col is talking. To himself, to others, or to random objects. Hes generaly fun loving, and loves jokes and riddles. Often spending time to exaime weapons belonging to other people [or formerly living people], he hopes to open his own store. He adventures for the things he finds, and to help out his freinds or other people. 

History: Born to two Gnomish wizards, Col grew up to a more mundane calling. A weapon smith of minor skill, Col found he was quite good with an experimental weapon he made based on a model he acqruied from a Dwarven Cleric. He decided that his small town wasnt going to give him much more then it had, and following in his parents footsteps, he left home. He has started to gained a good deal of skill, and has come to Homlet [assuming we are there], based on rumors he heard.


----------



## Thels (Sep 28, 2003)

It's called Craft (Weaponsmithing). I'm a little startled by it, I must say. You could make all the items by taking 10 however, so I'm accepting it. You do have to keep in mind that you are small and thus do less damage accordingly. The Xbow does 1d8 while the dagger does 1d3.

I prefer sheets where one line is used per item, with the cost and weight noted with the item.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 28, 2003)

I, too, am very interested in that module.  I'd like to join.  I'd like to play an elven Bard.  Is this set in FR, then?  Knowing the world setting helps me with my background & personality.


----------



## Thels (Sep 28, 2003)

Actually, it's officially set in Greyhawk, but I'm aiming it to be very standalone, cuz I don't know that much else about Greyhawk. I'm not allowing any FRCS stuff.


----------



## MattDroz (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm interested as well. A halfling rouge, maybe?


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2003)

Name: Damien Strikeheart
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
Race: Human
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Age: 22
Gender: Male
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 175 lbs.
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Black

Str: 17 (13 Points)
Dex: 13 (5 Points)
Con: 14 (6 Points)
Int: 10 (2 Points)
Wis: 12 (4 Points)
Cha: 10 (2 Points)

Hitpoints: 12
AC: 18 (+5 (Breastplate), +2 (Heavy Steel Shield), +1 (Dex))
Touch AC: 11
Flat-Footed: 17
Initiative: +1

Saves

Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +1
Will: +1

Skills (With AC Penalty)

Climb: (4 ranks) Total: +1
Intimidate: (4 ranks) Total: +4
Jump: (0 ranks) Total: -3
Ride: (0 ranks) Total: +1
Swim (4 ranks) Total: -5

Base Attack: +1
Grapple Attack: +4

Weapons:
Longsword - +5 to hit, (1d8+3 damage)

Feats

Weapon Focus (Longsword)
Power Attack
Cleave

Inventory

Longsword (4 lb.)
Heavy Steel Shield (15 lb.)
Breastplate (30 lb.)
Backpack (2 lb.) 
(Inside)
*
Bedroll (5 lb.)
Flint & Steel (-)
Waterskin (4 lb.)
Whetstone (1 lb.)
*

Total Weight: 61 lb.
Armor Check Penalty: -6 (-4 Breastplate, -2 Heavy Steel Shield)

Light Load: 86 lb.
Medium Load: 87-173 lb.
Heavy Load: 174-260 lb.

Wealth

0 pp
0 gp
3 sp
0 cp


Damien's appearance is one that is of clearly, noble birth. He has chin length, straight black hair, with very striking features. His dark hazel eyes pierce those he looks at with a certain cold urgency. He is the Prince of Keoland, resided in Niole Dra. Next in line to rule the Keolands Damien was groomed from a young age to take his rightful place on the throne.

Much to his parents dismay, Damien was a free spirit. More interested in pursuing his own interests and entertainment than learning how to rule a kingdom. So it was at the age of 21 Damien set out to the north on his own in search of his own path. He was trained at a young age of the ways of the warrior in order to defend himself and one day command his army in battle whenever neccesary and so can hold his own in a fight.

His families fortune was denied to him because of his choice of actions when he left, but one thing was given to him. A family heirloom, the cloak he wears around himself. The cloak is oversized, and made of black silk with a blood red lining and reaches to the ground. It's clasped at the neck with a brooch of Damien's family insignia, displaying to all his lineage as a prince and heir to the throne. 

It has now been 1 full year since Damien left his home. He has found himself at the gates of the glorious city of Verbobonc. Damien fully expects to find his true calling here. To aspire to a greatness obtained by him, of his own two hands, without having it handed to him by birth. This is where he will finally prove himself more than just a noble's son!


----------



## Thels (Sep 28, 2003)

2 spots left and no sign of a Cleric yet. We have MattDroz filling the rogue slot I think?


----------



## mackenson (Sep 28, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> 2 spots left and no sign of a Cleric yet. We have MattDroz filling the rogue slot I think?




I'll take the cleric slot, if you'll have me.


----------



## mackenson (Sep 28, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> 2 spots left and no sign of a Cleric yet. We have MattDroz filling the rogue slot I think?




Ack. sorry. triple post. Boards are acting kludgy.


----------



## mackenson (Sep 28, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> 2 spots left and no sign of a Cleric yet. We have MattDroz filling the rogue slot I think?




I'd be happy to take the Cleric slot, if you'll have me. I am new to the pbp boards but will be running the Sentinels of Evermere game.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 28, 2003)

Oooh. Triple post. Harsh. Now we need a wizard/sorc. Only bards for arcane casting is bad news. If we cant get one, or even If we do, I may swap out to one. Who knows.


----------



## MattDroz (Sep 28, 2003)

Yep. I'm filling that slot.


----------



## MattDroz (Sep 28, 2003)

I'll be filling the rogue slot.

And yeah, the boards seem really f'ed up right now.


----------



## Thels (Sep 28, 2003)

2 Fighters, a Cleric, a Rogue and a Bard. This party could use some arcane backup, but that's not required. One slot remaining.

WhatKu> Daggers do 1d3.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 28, 2003)

Ok, let me see If I have this. 
1. Me playing Col, Gnomish Archer
2. Mattdroz playing a rogue
3. Mackenson playing a cleric 
4. Majin playing a human fighter 
5. Manzanita playing an Elven Bard 
6. ????? 
So we need an arcane caster .


----------



## Thels (Sep 28, 2003)

Mattdroz is playing the rogue. We could use an arcane spellcaster, but it's noy required. Whoever joins can pick anything.


----------



## MattDroz (Sep 28, 2003)

Here's the Charsheet:

Gideon Ravenheart
Male Halfling Rogue 1st lvl
Chaotic Neutral

STR 13/+1 ...pts 8 (15-2 Racial)
DEX 18/+4 ...pts 10 (16+2 Racial)
CON 11/+0 ...pts 3
INT 14/+2 ...pts 6
WIS 10/+0 ...pts 2
CHA 11/+0 ...pts 3

Hit Points 6
AC 18 [10 base, 3 armor, 4 ability, 1 size], Touch 15, Flat 14
Init +8 [4 ability, 4 Imp Init]
BAB +0, Grap -3
Speed 20 (base 20, load 33.75/37.5, Light)
Fort +1, Ref +7, Will +1

+2 Melee, Small Rapier, 1d4+1, 18-20/x2
+2 Melee, Small Dagger, 1d3+1, 19-20/x2
+6 Ranged, Small Dagger, 1d3+1, 19-20/x2, 10'r

Small, 3'1" tall, 35 wt, 23 yrs old
Dark brown hair, Sapphire Blue eyes, Light skin

Speaks Common, Halfling, Elven, Gnome

+3 Bluff (3)
+8 Disable Device (4 +2 Tools)
+7 Escape Artist (3)
+12 Hide (4 +4 Small)
+5 Listen (3 +2 Racial)
+10 Move Silently (4 +2 Racial)
+9 Open Lock (3 +2 tools)
+6 Search (4)
+7 Sleight of Hand (3)
+3 Spot (3)
+7 Tumble (3)
+3 Use Magic Device (3)

Feats
-Improved Initiative (+4 to Init)

Halfling Traits
+4 To hide [small size]
+1 Attack [small size]
+2 To Climb, Jump, Move Silently and Listen
+1 Bonus to all Saving Throws
+2 Bonus to Saving Throws against Fear
+1 Attack with thrown items and slings

Rogue Abilities
-Sneak Attack +1d6
-Trapfinding


Gideon is from the Sheldomar Valley region of Flanaess, and grew up a perfectly normal halfing child with normal parents. His life, in fact, was so normal, that it was boring. Boring with a capital B. He decided that instead of settling down and taking over his father's business (a fine operation that produces trail rations for adventurers), he was going to go out in the world and find out what this adventuring thing is all about.

He is quite cheerful, never having experienced true heartache or loss. He wants to be an adventurer because he thinks it will be fun and maybe a little bit profitable. He hasn't seen much besides a caravan ride, and the worst thing that happened there was somebody forgot to bring enough money for a toll. Leading a comfortable, albeit sheltered, life means he really has found out what his limits are or what his fears may be.

He wears his hair short, and ties a thin cord around his forehead. He wears breaches, shirt and a vest, all colored and patterned in greys to blend into shadows. He also has stout boots, a belt and cloak of stout wool. 


Studded Leather (worn, 10 wt) 25 gp
Explorer's Outfit (worn, 0 wt)

Small Rapier (belt left, 1 wt)
Small Dagger (belt back, .5 wt)
Small Dagger (boot, .5 wt)
Belt Pouch (belt back, .125 wt)

Backpack (center back, .5 wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, 1 wt)
5 Candles (backpack, 0 wt)
5 Chalk (backpack, 0 wt)
Flint & Steel (backpack, 0 wt)
Small Steel Mirror (backpack, .5 wt)
Masterwork Thieves' Tools (backpack, 2 wt)
Trail Rations- 5 days (backpack, 1.25 wt)
Silk Rope 50' (backpack, 5 wt)
Whetstone (backpack, 1 wt)

Coins- 25 gp, 3 sp, 8 cp (pouch, .5 wt)

And if we still need a arcane later, I'm not above multi-classing sorcerer...


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 28, 2003)

Still need one more, and an arcanist to boot?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 28, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Still need one more, and an arcanist to boot?



 I can make an elf/human wizard today


----------



## mackenson (Sep 28, 2003)

Here's my cleric. Let me know how he looks.

---

Geryn Rhia
Male Human Cleric 1st lvl
Neutral Good
Deity: Pelor

STR 14/+2
DEX 10/+0
CON 12/+1
INT 12/+1
WIS 16/+3
CHA 14/+2

Hit Points 9
AC 14 [10 base, 3 armor, 1 Shield]
Init +0
BAB +0, Grap +0
Speed 20 (base 30, load 58.5, Medium)
Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +7 (+2 base, +3 Wis, +2 Feat)

+1 Melee, Unarmed, 1d3+2, 20/x2
+1 Melee, Mace, Heavy, 1d8+2, 20/x2

Medium, 6'1" tall, 205 wt, 23 yrs old
Short-cropped black hair, gray-blue eyes, Light skin

Speaks Common, Celestial

+3 Concentration (2 ranks)
+6 Diplomacy (4 ranks)
+8 Heal (3 ranks +2 healer kit)
+4 Intimidate (2 ranks)
+2 Knowledge-History (1 ranks)
+3 Knowledge-Religion (2 ranks)

Feats
-Extra Turning (four additional turning or rebuking per day)
- Iron Will (+2 will save)

Human Traits
- +4 skill points at 1st level, +1 every level after first

Cleric Abilities
-Turn Undead 9/Day
-Spontaneous Casting
- Domains: Good and Healing
- Prepared Spells:
   0-level - Guidance (2), Purify food and drink
   1st-level - Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Protection from Evil (Domain Spell),  

Geryn was born the son of a wealthy merchant, and he spent his youth confident that his simple destiny was to take over the family business. However, his father took to drinking, and in a matter of months the business had failed and the debtors took everything they had. His parents no longer had the means to support him and he was cast out to fend for himself. Without skills or ambition, Geryn was drawn into the church. It was there that he came to find a purpose and a sense of meaning, and took up the calling as a cleric of Pelor.

Geryn has a forceful personality and a quick temper, but he is also loyal to his friends and compassionate to those in need. He prefers to intimidate rather than fight when possible. He has a fascination with the nature of evil, and is assembling a manuscript with notes on the evil creatures he encounters and his observations of evil in society. He does not drink, and has no patience for drunkards.

Geryn wears a simple tunic and breeches of dark cloth, with a faded red cloak. He keeps his dark hair very close-cropped. His eyes are grayish-blue. His face is broad, with a well-defined brow. His heavy features and slightly sunken eyes give him the appearance of a simple-minded man, and he sometimes uses that fallacy to his advantage.


Studded Leather Armor (20 wt)
Explorer's Outfit (0 wt)
Backpack (2 wt)
Pouch, belt

Heavy Mace (8 wt)
Shield, Light Steel (6 wt)
Belt Pouch (belt back, .125 wt)
Backpack (2 wt)

Flint and Steel (0 wt)
Parchment, 20 sheets (0 wt)
Trail Rations, 3 days (1 wt)
Waterskin (4 wt)
Bedroll (5 wt)
Torches, 3 (1 wt)
Ink (0 wt)
Inkpen (0 wt)
Healers Kit (1 wt)
Cleric’s Vestments (6 wt)

Coins: 56 gp, 9 silver, 10 copper


----------



## Thels (Sep 28, 2003)

WhatKu/Majin> At the start, everyone is in the city called Verbobonc. It's a large city, with about 20000 inhabitants. The inhabitants are mainly human, but a lot of other races can be found as well. You can find practically anything you're looking for in town if you know for the right places to look. The town doesn't have a distinct ruler, but is mostly governed by a triad consisting of:

Armand Agleeis - A human in his mid-thirties who is the captain of the guard and militia forces within the town. He can be seen partolling the streets personally in his shining armor on occasions, but is usually found at the central barracks.

Deirdre Querren - A human in her late twenties who is the headpriest of the temple of Heironeous, which happens to be the dominating temple in town, though various other temples can be found as well. She's usually at the temple herself, but the common man doesn't get to speak to her much, as usually the other priests tend to visitors.

Elianis Liadon - A halfelf somewhere in his fifties who happens to be the most powerfull wizard in the Wizard's Guild in the center of town. Though the guild is pretty reclusive, people can occasionally find Elianis in the better taverns through town.

You could either be born in town or have moved there at some point in your short life so far.

MattDroz> I really wonder what the use is of an odd Con and an odd Cha, but that's up to you. You forgot the additional +1 to hit for small creatures.

MAckenson> You should have 9 hit points. Also, your Will is +2 Base, +3 Wis, +2 Feat, but the total is right. I would like to know your two domains and memorized spells.

We can start as soon as this is fixed and Manzanita and Wilphe have made up their characters.

Sorry Tokiwong, you got 1st spot on the backup list.


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2003)

Ok, updated background to reflect Verbobonc instead.


----------



## mackenson (Sep 28, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> MAckenson> You should have 9 hit points. Also, your Will is +2 Base, +3 Wis, +2 Feat, but the total is right. I would like to know your two domains and memorized spells..




Thanks for catching that. I've updated my character sheet.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 28, 2003)

MattDrozz should have +12 to hide. All small chars get a +4 bonus.


----------



## MattDroz (Sep 28, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> MattDrozz should have +12 to hide. All small chars get a +4 bonus.



Thanks, made the change. I knew I forgot something.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 28, 2003)

*Raven*

_I'll have to do some more fleshing out, but here's the start_
Raven
Female Elven Bard lvl 1
S 14 D 16 C 12 I 14 W 10 Ch 14
HP 7 F 1 W 2 R 5
AC 17 (Chain shirt + dex)
Feats:  two weapon fighting
SKills: Perform (singing) 6(4), Bluff 6(4), Listen 8(4), move silently 5(4), Hide 5(4), Diplomacy 5(3), Gather info 5(3), Sense Motive 3(3), Knowledge/History 5(3)
Attacks:  Long sword & dagger: +0(1d8)+2/+0(1d4)+1
Light crossbow +3(1d8)
Spells:  Dancing lights, daze, know direction, ghost sounds
Equipment: chain shirt, long sword, dagger, light crossbow, capped quiver w/20 bolts, backpack, waterskin (full), signal whistle, 3 days trail rations, empty sack


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 28, 2003)

If this is Greyhawk, then what year are we starting.  That will help me work out my background.  Thanks.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 28, 2003)

Regrettanly I know very little about Greyhawk, but that doesn't sound like it will be too much of a problem. 
Currently looking at Elven Wizard/Druid with eyes on working towards Mystic Theurge for a little bit of extra oomph (and this is 3.5 so it would be interesting to see how it pans out).

First Draft:

Name: Astatia

Female Elf.

STR 10 (0)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 16 (+3)
WIS 16 (+3)
CHA 8 (-1)


Druid 0/Wizard 0

Hit Points 9

Saves:
F 2
R 2
W 5

BAB: 0
Melee 0
Ranged +2

Spells/day:
Wizard  2 / 1
Druid    2 / 2

Skills:
Knowledge - Nature 4
Spot 2
Spellcraft 4
Heal 2
Handle Animal 2
Concentration 4
Survival 4
Ride 4
Listen 2

Feat:
Not sure yet. Might take a Horse as animal companion and work towards mounted archecy or just concentrate on foot archery for the moment.

Thoughts?


----------



## Thels (Sep 28, 2003)

Manzanita> I haven't seen any reference to years in the adventure, and I have no idea about Greyhawk itself (Officially, this campaign is located in Greyhawk, but that's practically all I know about. Perhaps it's better to see it as homebred. There won't be much travelling outside of the region in this campaign, so there's no need to know about other stuff.

Wilphe> I'm not fond of lvl1 multiclassing. Just make it a Druid who has a spellbook and trying to learn Arcane wizardry. You've been schooled in it, but you're still busy trying to get the final grasps.

MattDroz> Your Flatfooted armor should be 14 I think. Likewise, your grapple should be -3, not?


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 28, 2003)

I was never a fan of the whole Arcane/Divine combo. People should just go for one or the other.


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm fine with him going for both, just not at level 1.


----------



## MattDroz (Sep 29, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> MattDroz> Your Flatfooted armor should be 14 I think. Likewise, your grapple should be -3, not?




Thanks, you're right. I'm not used to the Small character yet. I also forgot to add in the +1 Attack bonus from Size as well to my weapon attacks.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2003)

I want a backup spot! I started RttToEE a while ago, but we couldn't finish it in time. I've been wanting to see how it ended ever since.


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

Tokiwong and Seonaid are backups.

Finished characters go here.


----------



## doghead (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey Thels, its your friendly neighbourhood idiot again. What is RttToEE? 

_I just know I am going to kick myself when I hear the answer._


----------



## Majin (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey doghead, long time no see    It means Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Sep 29, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Tokiwong and Seonaid are backups.
> 
> Finished characters go here.




I would like to be an alternate also if you are allowing it.


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 29, 2003)

To bad ... I DMed RttTOEE so I can't join this one (it's full anyway). Good luck finishing that monster of an adventure with PbP (especially since you're not starting at lvl 4).

Edit : Oh, one more thing. You probably know about it but there's a good (if not completed) 3.5 conversion of the module here


----------



## Majin (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't know about everyone else but I'm down for the long haul for sure. Every game I've tried to get in has fallen apart before it even really got started, I'd really like for this one to last.


----------



## doghead (Sep 29, 2003)

I know what you mean Majin. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Majin (Sep 29, 2003)

Hehe yes indeed, thanks man.


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

Doghead> It's the adventure module that this game will be using.

Gpeko> Thx. Though I didn't think 3.0>3.5 is that big of a change that I couldn't catch stuff myself, this oughta help me out a bit.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Wilphe, could you finish up your char, so we can get to play?


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Am doing so as we speak.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Done, your call as to whether Sashla is war trained or not.

Currently memoirzed spells:

0 Create Water, Know Direction, Mending

1 CLW (1d8+1), Entangle DC 13


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Looking good. For Sashla, she should know 7 tricks chosen by you. Would you care to speficy those?


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Coming when called.
Stay silent on command.
Make a noise when someone approaches (ie: When a dog would bark)
Stay.

That's all I can think of off hand.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

There's a list to pick from in the 3.0 DMG/3.5 PHB. Tell me if you don't have either and I'll give you a quick description of each.

Also, everyone can start posting IC here!

The group doesn't know each other yet, but everyone decided to visit the tavern at the same evening. Just assume you enter in the order you reply.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Ah, found it:

Stay
Come
Heel
Quiet
Guard (But to raise the alarm, not attack)
Down.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

That's the 6 regular ones. You're getting 1 bonus trick, since it's your animal companion. So you get to pick 1 more  Of course you're free to decide on that later on, but then it takes you a week to train her.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Safe (Run away)


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Do you want me to stat Sashla out, and if so on what basis?


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

If you want. Just take a 3.5 light horse and add the druid animal companion features.


----------



## Thels (Oct 9, 2003)

OOC: Raven knows the place is a tavern, not an inn.


----------



## Thels (Oct 10, 2003)

Anyone planning on doing anything after leaving the tavern or can I skip to the next day once you've done so?


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 10, 2003)

I wasn't planning on anything...


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 10, 2003)

Let's keep it going!


----------



## Majin (Oct 10, 2003)

Nothing planned here, go on and skip ahead


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 11, 2003)

I take it this is IF anyone survives the tavern?


----------



## Thels (Oct 14, 2003)

Waiting for mackenson. If he leaves the tavern too, we'll advance to the next day.


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry guys. Recent pasttime was real hectic to me, with some forum downtimes on top of that


----------



## Thels (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry, was away for the weekend and discovered at the location that there was no internet


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 4, 2003)

Not to second guess Thels,whom I know to be an expert on the rules, but in 3E, druids could not use short-bows, even if they were profficient in their use, as elves are.  I re-read the 3.5E rules, and they seem the same to me.  I just wonder if you guys have a different interpretation.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 4, 2003)

My understanding was that 3.5 had broken the "You lose your powers if you throw a rock at someone" paradigm.

I've been going by the Complied 3.5 revisions thread which I'll dig out tomorrow.


----------



## Thels (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm no expert, I make errors too.

But afaik, the druid just ain't proficient with the bow. In 3.5, the druid is not allowed to wear metal armor or shields, but he is allowed to wield any weapon. Astatia receives the bow proficiency as an elf for free.

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong (link to SRD page or 3.5 PHB page number included would be nice).


----------



## Thels (Nov 4, 2003)

Mackenson, you still with us?


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 4, 2003)

From the:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53488
thread.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Druids are proficient with the following weapons: club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, shortspear, sling, and spear. They are also proficient with all natural attacks (claw, bite, and so forth) of any form they assume with wild shape (see below). Druids are proficient with light and medium armor but are prohibited from wearing metal armor; thus, they may wear only padded, leather, or hide armor. (A druid may also wear wooden armor that has been altered by the ironwood spell so that it functions as though it were steel. See the ironwood spell description.) Druids are proficient with shields (except tower shields) but must use only wooden ones.
A druid who wears prohibited armor or carries a prohibited shield is unable to cast druid spells or use any of her supernatural or spell-like class abilities while doing so and for 24 hours thereafter.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2003)

OK, cool.  I clearly hadn't read that carefully enough.  Maybe its just me, but I really don't get a hang of the rules until I play for awhile & pick it up as issues emerge


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

Haven't heard from Mackenson in 10 days. If this stays for another 4 days, Tokiwong get's a spot. The 1 cleric minimum stays, however.


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Sent Tokiwong and email and a message in his thread.

Right now I'm only taking a cleric though, so if he doesn't want one, we'll move down the list (Tokiwong could stay on it for later characters if he desires so).


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

Okay, I guess I owe you guys an apology. I've had this thing pretty much going to waste over the recent couple of weeks. I should at least have posted a note about it.... *sigh*

IRL matters have gotten a bit crazy recently, being both timeconsuming and stressy. When I can find the time I visit ENWorld to work down my list of games and reply where possible. I'm barely managing to keep up with the games I'm playing, but haven't been able to find either the time and the right set of mind to continue my DMing games  I can hardly believe I was boring out of my mind a few months ago.

The only good thing is that I know the end date of this hectic stuff and everything should be fine again starting Dec 18th. Up until then I might produce one or more posts, but don't hold me at it. 

That how things worked out for me. I'm rather sorry for not posting this earlier. I was aiming at making a post the IC threads instead, but I guess I finally admitted myself I can't manage to.


----------



## Majin (Dec 4, 2003)

Thats alright Thels, as long as everythings alright. Looking forward to picking the game back up around the 18th.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 5, 2003)

You bet.  These things happen.  PbP can often have the flexibility to accomodate them.  I'll be here when you return.  Hope everyone else is too.  Good luck with all that stressful stuff in the meanwhile.


----------



## Thels (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, my apologies again for the pasttime. Starting tomorrow, I'll be alive and kicking again postwise. The long downtime of this campaign might cause some MIA's though, so let me check how many players that would result to. Anyone still interested, please reply.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2003)

Raven reporting in!  ready for action.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 19, 2003)

Astatia - present


----------



## Majin (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm here of course


----------



## Thels (Dec 19, 2003)

That's 3 at least. Let's get this back on going 

Thx for sticking around.

Oh, I found one small error while rereading the last few posts. The roof is meant to shelter below when it would be raining, but I phrased it a little awkward, making it sound as if it were actually raining. It's not.


----------



## Thels (Dec 27, 2003)

I've sent a mail to all missing players and all backups that provided an email as a reminder. In a couple of days I might open recruitment, depending on the reactions.

Guess I'll get the game going on your decisions for now.


----------



## Majin (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm game for continuing. The alternates at least should hopefully respond. Wasn't Tokiwong supposed to replace our cleric? Is he still around?


----------



## Thels (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah, I mailed Tokiwong back then, but he didn't respond. Then IRL mess started. I mailed all the alternates at once now. We'll just see who pops up. I'll progress IC with the three of you for now. I was waiting a little for more response, but we've had enough waiting for now, especially on me...


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm definitely interested in joining. I was one of the alternates. I haven't had a chance to read any of the IC or OOC threads (I will soon), but if anyone has any recommendations as to class, I'm up for whatever.


----------



## Majin (Dec 27, 2003)

Edit: Oops, didn't mean to step on your toes there Thels


----------



## Thels (Dec 27, 2003)

Welcome Seonaid. Well, right now we have a Fighter, a Druid and a Bard. The Druid is planning on multiclassing into Arcane, so there's 2 halfarcanists. What the party could use most is a Cleric and a Rogue.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll do the rogue. I've never played a cleric, and don't really feel like starting now.  I'll read up on the threads, and work up a character and have it done possibly today, maybe tomorrow. Thanks guys!


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 27, 2003)

Okay, here's what I've got so far. If it's okay, I'll post in the RG. I have not read the whole IC thread; let me know if I should before I post a finished character.

Name: Toriah
Class & Level: Rogue 1
Race: Half-elf
Alignment: CN
Deity: Olidammara
Size: M
Age: 23
Gender: M
Height: 5'2"
Weight: around 140#
Eyes: Green
Hair: Dark
Skin: Tanner than usual for an elf

Str: 14 (+2) (6 pts.)
Dex: 15 (+2) (8 pts.)
Con: 12 (+1) (4 pts.)
Int: 14 (+2) (6 pts.)
Wis: 14 (+2) (6 pts.)
Cha: 10 (+0) (2 pts.)

HP: 7 (HD: 1d6+1)
Speed: 30'
AC: 10+2+2=14 (Touch: 12; Flat: 12)
BAB: +0
Grapple: 0+2=+2
Initiative: +2
Fort: 0+1=+1
Ref: 2+2=+4
Will: 0+2=+2

Feat: Alertness
Abilities: Immune to _sleep_, +2 saving v. enchantments, low-light vision, +1 Listen/Search/Spot, +2 Diplomacy/Gather Information, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding
Languages: Common, Elven, Halfling, Sylvan
Light load: up to 58#
Medium: 59 through 116
Heavy: 117 through 175

Skills
Diplomacy: 4 ranks + 2 racial = +6
Disable Device: 4 ranks + 2 ability = +6
Gather Information: 4 ranks + 2 racial = +6
Knowledge (local): 4 ranks + 2 ability = +6
Listen: 4 ranks + 1 racial + 2 ability + 2 feat = +9
Open Lock: 4 ranks + 2 ability = +6
Search: 4 ranks + 1 racial + 2 ability = +7
Sleight of Hand: 4 ranks + 2 ability = +6
Spot: 4 ranks + 1 racial + 2 ability + 2 feat = +9
Tumble: 4 ranks + 2 ability = +6

Equipment
Traveler's outfit....................0gp...0#
Leather armor.....................10gp...15#
Rapier................................20gp...2#
Xbow, light.........................35gp...4#
Bolts (10)............................1gp...1#
Backpack.............................2gp...2#
Bedroll.................................1sp...5#
Blanket, winter......................5sp...3#
Crowbar...............................2gp...5#
Flint & steel..........................1gp...0#
Mirror, small steel.................10gp...0.5#
Rope, silk (50').....................10gp...5#
Torch x6..............................6cp...6#
Waterskin............................1gp...4#
Rations, trail x3...................15sp...3#
Thieves' tools, masterwork...100gp...2#
Coins.....................5gp, 9sp, 4cp
TOTALS..............194gp, 1sp, 6cp...57.5# (light load)


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 27, 2003)

This is a little rough (I'll smooth it out for the actual post), but this is what I was thinking for a background. If it doesn't suit the campaign, let me know and I'll change what I must.

Toriah has lived in Verbobonc his entire life. His mother was an adventurer, human, and his father was a half-elven man she met in the town. The two settled in long enough for Toriah to grow up a bit, but in his thirteenth year they left, following the call of treasure and further adventure. He never saw them again, though he listened to every bit of gossip that came in. Some days he wishes they are dead, upset for leaving him alone, and some days he hopes they are out there still, amassing their fortunes. He has pretty much given up hope that they are going to return to him, but that possibility has crossed his mind once or twice. When they left him, he had a decent education and the attractiveness of a half-elf in a mostly human town. However, restless and angry after his parents' departure, he dropped their surname and took to petty thievery. His parents had left him a small inheritance with a neighbor, who was to hold it until he came of age. He spent several weeks with the neighbor, until the disillusionment drove him into the streets, where he commenced his petty larceny. A minor figure in the local Thieves' Guild took Toriah in and taught him a few basic skills. After some time scraping by and paying dues to the Guild, Toriah struck out on his own, leaving the Guild with no hard feelings between them.

He spent a few years on his own, cheating and swindling the upright citizens of Verbobonc until he received an unsigned message from a friend in the Guild. _Leave town,_ it read. _You've well and truly done it now, and you've seriously annoyed Someone Important. I have an insider in the constabulary and you should have at least a week, but I wouldn't outstay my welcome if I were you._ Toriah was not alarmed, having been in tight places with the law before, but he was smart enough to heed the anonymous message. He returned to the neighbor, thanked him for his care and his concern, received what was left of the inheritance (some of it having been used already, for Toriah's care while living with the neighbor), gathered up what belongings he had, buying what he thought he might need, and after three days of preparation, is now ready to leave Verbobonc.


----------



## Thels (Dec 27, 2003)

Other than that you should have 8sp remaining instead of 9, it looks fine. Go add it to the RG. I'd appreciate it if you'd add regular combat modes (attack/damage/criticals) to the sheet, and modifiers for equipment (open lock/disable device).

As for putting you into the game, you could be hitchhiking on the back of the wagon the party recently encountered or wait a few days to see if we have more players and appear as a small group. If you got other good reasons to appear out there alone, then feel free to say. You can read the IC thread if you want, but here's the summary. The party is recruited by a guy called Guntrop to investigate some mine for a small reward, since he suspects there might be something wrong. They're not required to clear any present problems, though they might get a big reward if they do. The area around it is kind of infested by goblinoids, and the party just survived their 1st encounter with them.

EDIT: Your background looks good. Would your character leave town on his own, or wait for a wagon or similar to leave town to accompany, since the outlying regions aren't that safe.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 27, 2003)

Okay, I posted to the Rogue's Gallery. I will make the changes you requested soon.

As for how I enter the campaign, if the people in the wagon 1) are from Verbobonc and 2) don't know about Toriah's criminal activities, that's fine for me. Otherwise, I most likely will be by myself.

EDIT: I would be willing to leave with anyone who would take me . . . as long as they don't know about my criminal past.


----------



## Thels (Dec 28, 2003)

they're heading towards verbobonc, so it wouldn't work with your background.

Being by yourself would be an option, though a dangerous one. You could probably also find a wagon going from verbobonc, which is passing through, so no locals.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 28, 2003)

Welcome, Seonaid.  Great to have you on board.  What does Seonaid mean anyway?


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 28, 2003)

I have no idea what it means . . . it's a Scots Gaelic female given name though.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 28, 2003)

Thels: whatever works best for you. I don't mind setting off on my own, but going with a group is good too.


----------



## Thels (Dec 29, 2003)

The others are currently still following along, but will probably stay with the wagon once you get back at the crossing if their players didn't show up, being not so eager to investigate that. If the players show up later on, we will reincorporate them.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 30, 2003)

Did you want to introduce me, or should I just come in?


----------



## Thels (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll give a note, shouldn't take long.


----------



## doghead (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Thels, 

I got your email but have been away. I have been interested in getting into one of your games, but at this point I have a little too much on my plate. So I am going to have to pass.

Nice crew you've got.

break a leg. 

the head of the dog.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 31, 2003)

doghead! Join! You know you want to! I know I want you to!


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 31, 2003)

Really, come on doghead.  As long as it doesn't distract you from my game!


----------



## Thels (Jan 1, 2004)

Recruiting 2 players. A cleric among them is highly recommended. See the 1st page for details.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2004)

Howdy there all... haven't read the whole thread but wanted to jump in with a request to play a cleric!

Still taking?


----------



## Zerth (Jan 7, 2004)

Are you still recruiting, Thels? If yes, I have a character idea I'd like to try. I'd be going for the dragon disciple PrC, start as a barbarian and then pick up 4 levels of sorcerer.

So another partly arcane caster would be in the making, but still someone who could do a little melee swinging, too. How about it? I have the character idea sorted out so I'd be able to post a character very soon, if needed


----------



## tmart (Jan 7, 2004)

If you still need recruits, I'm up for a wizard.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 7, 2004)

Bad news. I just moved and neither my new apartment nor my new job have internet access (yet). Worse is that my motherboard broke during the move (poor manufacture, not rough handling, as far as I can tell), and I don't know how/when/if that'll be replaced. I'm using public terminals for now, but it's not convenient. If things don't pick up in the next 2 weeks, I'll have to drop.  If I cause problems before then, feel free to drop me if necessary. I really would love to stay, but it depends on the next two weeks or so.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2004)

Regretfully, I must withdraw my request to play a cleric in this game. I've really would like to play it, but am getting close to over-commited. Or I should be committed ... or something. Good luck all and kick some RttToEE tail.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 16, 2004)

My internet problems should be solved by the middle of next week. Please auto-pilot me as best you can, or drop me if you wish. If you're in any of my other groups, please let them know. I will definitely be set up by the end of next week, but if that's too long, I understand. Sorry again, and have fun!


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi gang!

Well, I'm really sorry about the past month. Just when I thought things were straightened out, my real life got messed up big time :-( I'm really sorry for not leaving a note about it.

I'll make another post in the IC thread somewhere today, and we'll see who still reply. There were 4 people, and with Sparky backing out, there's room for two more. So Zerth and Tmart, if you read this and still wish to play, make up some characters.

Again, sorry about it


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm still here Thels, always and till the end  Glad to see ya back.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey if you are looking for players or alternates im interested


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

Appearantly you asked for that earlier as well, but I was unable to contact you (incorrect or missing email).

Anyhow, go ahead and make a character. I doubt all 6 still react, and even if they do, 7 would be managable.


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

That's odd! Majin posted 1st, but I got an auto-mail about Wynter Wolf posting, before I got one for Majin.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 9, 2004)

Guess i did ask back in september hehe

Btw do you still need a Cleric??

The front page still says 1st is that correct?


what ever the answers here i should have a Character done tonight.


btw email is rsmith950@comcast.net if you need it.


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not enforcing a cleric, but it'd come quite in handy!

The party is still level 1, yes.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 9, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> I'm not enforcing a cleric, but it'd come quite in handy!
> 
> The party is still level 1, yes.




A Cleric is just fine not sure what race or Deity yet but i will get that all figured out.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 9, 2004)

I read you, Thels. Character coming up tomorrow.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2004)

Stylin'.  I'm glad you're back, THels.  I'm excited to get to the temple.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm still here . . . (says the mysterious stranger). As Manzanita said, stylin'.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm still here.


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

Okay, so that'll be Manzanita, Majin, Wilphe, Seonaid, Wynter Wolf and Zerth, and possibly Tmart if he comes across reading this thread. Recruiting is closed.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 10, 2004)

Here's my character, Thels. I'll post it in the RG thread once I get your approval. Like I said in my initial post, I'd be working towards the Dragon Disciple PrC. Is that ok?

*------------------*

*Name: Kerrax*
Male Barbarian 1
AL: CG
Deity: none
Age: 18
Appearance: He is 5'10'' and 170 lbs. Tanned skin and green eyes. Bald-headed with muscular build. Kerrax can be wild and impatient, but he's also brave and kind-hearted.
Languages: Common and Draconic.

*STR 16 (+3)* [10 pts.] / raging 20 (+5)
*DEX 14 (+2)* [6 pts.]
*CON 14 (+2)* [6 pts] / raging 18 (+4)
*INT 10 (+0)* [2 pts.]
*WIS 10 (+0)* [2 pts.]
*CHA 14 (+2)* [6 pts.]

*Saves:*
*Fort +4* [Base 2, +2 CON] / raging +6
*Ref +2* [Base 0, +2 DEX]
*Will +0* [Base 0, +0 WIS] / raging +2

HP: 14 / raging 16
AC 15 [+2 DEX, +3 Studded Leather] / raging AC 13
Touch AC 12, Flat-footed 13
Initiative: +2 [+2 DEX]
BAB +1
Base movement: 40 feet
Armor Check Penalty: -1

*Attacks:*
+4 melee Grapple/Unarmed, dam 1d3+3 x2 / raging +6 melee, dam 1d3+5
+4 melee Ranseur, dam 2d4+4 x3 / raging +6 melee, dam 2d4+7
+4 melee Falchion, dam 2d4+4 18-20 x2 / raging +6 melee, dam 2d4+7
+4 melee Dagger, dam 1d4+3 19-20 x2 / raging +6 melee, dam 1d4+5
+3 ranged Javelin, dam 1d6+3 x2 / raging +3 ranged, dam 1d6+5

*Racial abilities:*
One extra skill point per level
Bonus feat at level 1

*Class features:*
Illiteracy
Rage 1/day (lasts 7 rounds)
Fast movement

*Skills:*
*Climb +7* [4 ranks, +3 STR] / raging +9 (-1 ACP)
*Intimidate +6* [4 ranks, +2 CHA]
*Jump +7* [4 ranks, +3 STR] / raging +9 (-1 ACP)
*Knowledge (arcana) +2* [2 ranks, +0 INT] (cc)
*Survival +3* [3 ranks, +0 WIS]
*Speak language (draconic) *[1 rank]

*Feats:*
Power Attack [1st]
Combat Reflexes [Human Bonus Feat]

*Equipment:*
Traveler's outfit --- 0 lb.
Studded leather --- 20 lb.
Ranseur --- 12 lb.
Falchion --- 8 lb.
Dagger --- 1 lb.
3 Javelins --- 6 lb.
Backpack --- 2 lb.
Bedroll --- 5 lb.
Fishhook --- 0 lb.
2 belt pouches --- 1 lb.
3 torches --- 3 lb.
Waterskin --- 4 lb.
Whetstone --- 1 lb.
Mug --- 1 lb.
2 days Trail Rations --- 2 lb.

Total weight carried 65 lb. (light load)
Carrying capacity:
light 76 lb. or less
medium 77-153 lb.
heavy 154-230 lb.

*Money:* - PP, 61 GP, 7 SP, 3 CP

*Background:* 
Kerrax never knew his real parents and the sorceress, who raised him never told him much about them. She only said they died, when he was still very young and that she as their friend promised to take care of the son. So Kerrax lived much of his young life isolated from civilization in the tutelage of the witch-woman, who told him strange and mysterious tales about arcane secrets and creatures of great power. She seemed to be particularly knowledgeable about dragons. She told also how Kerrax would one day become very powerful and important and how she would teach him to properly use his talents. The boy understood little of this and thought the woman was crazy in addition of sometimes being very cruel.

The true evil nature of his mentor was revealed to him, when he accidentally overheard a conversation between the witch and a mysterious cloaked man, that came to visit the sorceress. He didn't uderstand all what he heard, but enough to know that the witch was never a friend of his real parents and that she planned to use him for some of her dark schemes. His special heritage was mentioned a couple of times, but Kerrax didn't know what they meant with it. Angered and confused, Kerrax ran away. He knew, where the witch had hidden her valuables, and took some gold with him as he vanished in the night. 

He traveled long and far away from his former home. He knew the money he had taken would not last forever so he spent some of it to buy weapons and armor hoping to find work as a mercenary.


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

Zerth> Looks good, only, Speak Language is a Cross Class skill, so you are short by one skillpoint.

I know I said I was playing this by the book, but 'until end of encounter' is so vague that I really hate the core fatigue duration. Therefor I handle the fatigue duration to be twice the duration that you were in rage. If you end the rage prematurely, the fatigue duration is reduced as well.

Oh, and considering your racial abilities, I take it you are human? I'll wait for Wynter Wolf's background before I come up with a story tie-in.

Dragon Disciple a la 3.5 DMG/SRD is fine with me, however, since I said no evil alignments, and since you're a barbarian, you'd be limited to Brass or Copper.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 10, 2004)

Name: Jake		
Male Cleric 1
Race: Human
AL: LN
Deity: St. Cuthbert
Age: 19
Appearance: He is 6'1'' and 240 lbs. Pale skin Brown hair, grey eyes.
Well kept, friendly and outgoing.
Languages: Common and Celestial.

STR 12 (+1) [4 pts.]
DEX 12 (+1) [4 pts.]
CON 14 (+2) [6 pts]
INT 12 (+1) [4 pts.]
WIS 16 (+3) [10 pts.]
CHA 12 (+1) [4 pts.]

Saves:
Fort +4 [Base 2, +2 CON] 
Ref +1 [Base 0, +1 DEX]
Will +5 [Base 2, +3 WIS] 

HP: 10
AC 17 [+1 DEX, +4 Scale mail, +2 Large steel shield]
Touch AC 11, Flat-footed 16
Initiative: +1 [+1 DEX]
BAB +0
Base movement: 30 feet
Armor Check Penalty: -5

Attacks:
+1 melee Heavy Mace, dam 1d8+1 x2 


Racial abilities:
One extra skill point per level
Bonus feat at level 1

Cleric Domains: Strength, Destruction

Class features:
Turn Undead 8/ day
Smite 1/ day +4A +Class lvl damage
Feat of Str 1 day add class lvl to str for 1 rnd

Skills:
Concentration 6(10 defensive)[skill 4 +4 combat casting, +2 con]
Knowledge Religion 5 [skill 4 +1 Int]
Spell craft 5 [skill 4 +1 Int]
Diplomacy 5 [skill 4 +1 CHR]

Feats:
Extra Turning [1st]
Combat Casting [Human Bonus Feat]

Equipment:
Explorers outfit
Heavy Mace
Scale Mail
Heavy steel Shield
Silver Holy Symbol
Back Pack
water skin
Rations Trail 4 days 
Bed Roll
Flint& Steel


Money: 1 Gp, 5 Sp

Spells in Memory:

0 lvl: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light
1st lvl: Bless, Magic Stone, (D) Inflict Light Wounds


Background: Jake was born and raised in the City of Greyhawk to a middle 
class family. Jake always felt different from the other kids he felt 
a warmth about him at church services, Jake entered the priesthood at
the age of 13 he excelled in his teachings and found the blessings of 
St. Cuthbert to be exciting and important, Jake Left the Church in 
Greyhawk 6 Months ago on a quest for adventure and to expand the teaching
of the faith. Never one to push his will on others, but if they ask
thats a different story all together.



Any questions or changes you want let me know.


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

Unfortunately, your scores are off. a 14 costs 6 points, putting you at a total of 34.

Also, your concentration score is only at +6. Only you get an additional +4 when you are casting on the defensive.

I'm taking that, like Zerth's char, this is a human?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 10, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, your scores are off. a 14 costs 6 points, putting you at a total of 34.
> 
> Also, your concentration score is only at +6. Only you get an additional +4 when you are casting on the defensive.
> 
> I'm taking that, like Zerth's char, this is a human?





Changes made sorry about that
str reduced to 12 to cover stat problem 
noted chng to skill and added race line to char


----------



## Zerth (Feb 10, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Zerth> Looks good, only, Speak Language is a Cross Class skill, so you are short by one skillpoint.
> 
> I know I said I was playing this by the book, but 'until end of encounter' is so vague that I really hate the core fatigue duration. Therefor I handle the fatigue duration to be twice the duration that you were in rage. If you end the rage prematurely, the fatigue duration is reduced as well.
> 
> ...



Ok, I'll make the minor tweaks (reduce one skill point and add a mention, that he is a human) and post in the RG.

The ruling about fatigue sounds fine to me. I'll pick Copper Dragon as a draconic ancestor.


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

Does either of you have an idea for a party tie-in, or do you want me to propose one?


----------



## Majin (Feb 10, 2004)

How bout their the noise in the woods?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 10, 2004)

scuffle in the night between us and some loaded down with treasure goblin types.


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> How bout their the noise in the woods?



 Heh, I actually had someone propose that as an idea for an introduction, before she decided to back out of the game .

Anyhow, anything in that direction could work out, but then I'd need to send at least 1 private message to the both of them, so Zerth would need to provide me with his e-mail address.

Anyhow, I wanna check first if they themselves have any interest in such direction. Or if they leave it to me, I'll resort to a more generic approach.

EDIT: Yeah, it would be possible for you to be goblinoid hunting out there... There'll be a little price on left ears of goblinoids: 6 SP/Goblin, 12 SP/Hobgoblin, 30 SP/Bugbear.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, I don't have any great ideas how to bring up my character in the game, so you go ahead and do it, Thels. It's been a long time since I last read the IC thread so I don't remember very well where the rest of the players are & what they are doing.

Thels, I'll send you an email so you can reply to that.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 13, 2004)

So whats the status Thels we got a few gobbo ears as we rummage thru the woods??


----------



## Thels (Feb 14, 2004)

Wynter Wolf> would u mind copying ur char over to the RG thread?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 14, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Wynter Wolf> would u mind copying ur char over to the RG thread?




Done


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry for not being active. Life is messy right now. For those of you in other campaigns of mine, I hate doing this yet again, but I'm working on it and should be up and running soon . . .


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Thels, please resend the most recent email you sent to me. I think my email ate it by accident. Thanks!

Edit: Never mind. I got it.


----------



## Thels (Feb 19, 2004)

You've all gained a level of experience during the night. (For Kerrax and Jake encounters before meeting the group were included, to keep the party at the same level). Please update your character accordingly and reply here with the updates your character had.

Oh, and some people didn't have their initiative posted on their char sheet. Would they mind adding it?


----------



## Zerth (Feb 19, 2004)

*Kerrax updated*

Added a barbarian level.

+8 hp [6 + 2 CON]
+1 BaB
+1 Fort save
Gained ability: Uncanny dodge
+5 skill points [4 bnb +1 human]
     -intimidate +1
     -jump +1
     -climb +1
     -survival +2


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 19, 2004)

*Raven*

Add a bard level
Add:  mage hand, charm person, summon Monster I
Add:  5 hps
Add skill ranks in Perform(sing), bluff, sense motive(2), knowledge (history)(2), hide, & move silently

I'll update the her RG thread entry.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 19, 2004)

Do I get a level also? I didn't really do anything during the encounter . . .


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 19, 2004)

+1 cleric level
+8 HP
+1 BAB
+1 Fort and Will saves
+1 to all skills
+2 synergy bonus Turning due to 5 ranks Knowledge Religion
Shield Of faith added to daily spells


----------



## Thels (Feb 19, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Do I get a level also? I didn't really do anything during the encounter . . .



 True, but I'd rather keep the levels the same for now. Level 1 and 2 makes quite a difference, especially in surviving blows. Just assume your character did enough beforehand to grant a level (though that only works for the 1st level you gain).

Though differences might occur later in the game, due to feats taking up XP, spells that cost XP, characters that stay away from danger, etc...


----------



## Majin (Feb 19, 2004)

Took another level of Fighter

Hp: +7 (5+2)
Skills:
-Swim +1
-Intimidate +1
BAB: +1
Fort +1
Bonus Feat: Improve Initiative


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 20, 2004)

+1 Druid Level

Hit points +4

BAB +1
F and W +1

Skills: 7

Ride +1
Handle Animal +1
Spellcraft +2
Concentration +1
Survival +1
K- nature +1

Spells/day
+1/+1

Class ability:
Woodland Stride



Question:

She was going for Mystic Theuge ultimatly. Is it possible that you could house rule the "Knowledge - Religion" requirement to be a "Knowledge - Nature" one?


----------



## Thels (Feb 20, 2004)

Raven should have 11 hp and lacks initiative.

Jake should have 16 hp and 4 orisons.

Damien should have 15 skillpoints.

Astatia should have 14 hp and lacks initiative.

Wilphe> Sorry, nope. Not adding houserules where it's not required. Knw - Religion is a class skill as a wizard, though.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 20, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Raven should have 11 hp and lacks initiative.
> 
> Jake should have 16 hp and 4 orisons.
> 
> ...





Are you doing 50% hp after 1st??


----------



## Thels (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, read the 1st post. Round up at odd levels.


----------



## Majin (Feb 20, 2004)

Fixed - Took a rank in climb. (I always forget that extra skill point for humans.  )


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 20, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Yeah, read the 1st post. Round up at odd levels.




fixed


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 25, 2004)

Got marooned when the board removed, I'm back in now though.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 27, 2004)

Thels has had some problems logging in since the update. Let's hope he'll be with us some time soon.


----------



## Majin (Feb 27, 2004)

My, it seems like a lot of people are having this problem. The DM (Mith) for the other game I play in, is having the same problems. Hopefully things do get sorted out soon.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 28, 2004)

There's a pinned thread in "meta" about it, in case anyone needs to be told. If I remember correctly you need to delete your cookies.


----------



## Thels (Mar 7, 2004)

Wasn't the problem, though. I moved to Enworld from cyberstreet ages ago. It turned out to be a problem with the caching on my gateway. Somehow it used data from before the update with new data


----------



## Zerth (Mar 7, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Wasn't the problem, though. I moved to Enworld from cyberstreet ages ago. It turned out to be a problem with the caching on my gateway. Somehow it used data from before the update with new data



In any case it's good to have you back.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

I second that. Let's get this show on the road.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 29, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything from Thels? Is the game over?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 29, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard anything from Thels? Is the game over?





I have not seen him post in anything of late.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm in a couple of campaigns he's playing in, and he dropped out of 2 of them completely . . . He didn't say what the deal was, just some difficulties. He hasn't posted in any games in a long, long time.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 29, 2004)

If he hasn't time to play, I'm sure he won't be able to DM.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2004)

Actually, I expect this game will continue.  Thels announced each game he was dropping & he didn't announce this one.  I doubt he would forget the game he DMs.  I know he's planning on continuing his Living Enworld PC.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2007)

hey Thels...  I don;t know if you remember me but I do beleive we played YB! together.. or knew you in some form or fashion through that game.... was wondering.. I love this modeule and have played it once yet never really got TOO far into it.... was wondering if there was any way I could get in if you have room.. or even how far into it you already are for that matter.... 

thanks,

Rathan


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2007)

Dude, this thread hasn't been posted to in 3 years! The game's long-dead too, and Thels hasn't been on since 2005.

Please don't start bringing up dead old threads to clog the boards, check date's first to see if stuff (or people) are still active.


----------

